# Real Madrid - Barcellona: 23 Marzo 2014 ore 21



## admin (21 Marzo 2014)

Real Madrid - Barcellona, il classico, la partita più importante della Liga. 

Si giocherà Domenica 23 Marzo 2014 alle ore 21 al Santiago Bernabeu di Madrid.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Barcellona?

Diretta tv su Fox Sports (Sky e Premium Calcio) a partire dalle ore 21.

Il Real di Ancelotti è la capolista della Liga con 70 punti. Il Barcellona è in terza posizione a quota 66. 

A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le probabili formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

2 senza se e senza ma.


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2014)

"puta barca puta barca puta barca" 

HALA MADRID!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

Llega la peste llega el madridista, con esues cuerna che resaltano a la vista..EL MADRIDISTA HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)

Hala Madrid! Partita decisiva per il Real


----------



## O Animal (22 Marzo 2014)

Per lo spettacolo della Liga tifo Barca che magari tornano ad essere 3 squadre in 2 punti... Real e Atleti 70, Barca 69...


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2014)

forza real tutta la vita, dai cristiano fai vedere a messi come si gioca a pallone


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2014)

Hala Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Forza Barca sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2014)

Grandissima occasione per il Real.


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2014)

si riapre o si chiude la liga, no way, al real basta pure un pari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

certo che se il Real non vince manco quest'anno o liga o champions possono anche spararsi tutti in gruppo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> si riapre o si chiude la liga, no way, al real basta pure un pari



con un pareggio non si chiude niente...il Real deve giocare in trasferta contro Siviglia e Real Sociaded che possono dare fastidio


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con un pareggio non si chiude niente...il Real deve giocare in trasferta contro Siviglia e Real Sociaded che possono dare fastidio



rotfl, il siviglia che ha preso 4 gol in casa dal barca? che ne ha presi 7 al Bernabeu? Se è per questo il Barca deve giocare in trasferta con Villareal ed Epanyol più lo scontro diretto con l'Atletico. L'Atletico stesso dovrà andare a giocare a Bilbao e Valencia più lo scontro diretto col Barca. Il Real dopo questa c'ha il calendario in discesa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> rotfl, il siviglia che ha preso 4 gol in casa dal barca? che ne ha presi 7 al Bernabeu? Se è per questo il Barca deve giocare in trasferta con Villareal ed Epanyol più lo scontro diretto con l'Atletico. L'Atletico stesso dovrà andare a giocare a Bilbao e Valencia più lo scontro diretto col Barca. Il Real dopo questa c'ha il calendario in discesa.



si, ma conoscendo il Real...sono capaci di tutto...il Siviglia sta subito dopo questa e dopo 2 partite Real Sociedad...se vincono quelle stanno apposto


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita guarderete stasera?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che partita guarderete stasera?


 Sono indecisa  a parte gli scherzi guarderò di sicuro questa, non ho piu voglia di "mangiarmi" il fegatoper gli altri.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

Mi spiace ma detesto troppo il Real e il Barca quindi tiferò affinché si massacrino di botte con conseguenti infortuni.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Ancelotti non batte il Barca dal 1-0 a San siro nei gruppo di girone gol di sheva del 2004...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non batte il Barca dal 1-0 a San siro nei gruppo di girone gol di sheva del 2004...


Dopo il 2004 li ha affrontati solo 4 volte però


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dopo il 2004 li ha affrontati solo 4 volte però



Dopo quella partita contando tutte le panchine, col barca ha:

Perso 2-1 nel ritorno al Camp nou (2004/2005) Ricordo Ronaldiho che fa un pazzesco liberandosi di Nesta e Maldini all'ultimo minuto e missile sotto l'incrocio

Nel 2006 semfinale
0-1 a San siro
0-0 a Barcellona (Gran bel gol rubato dal farca...vabbè...)

Col PSG l'ultimo anno

2-2 a Parigi
1-1 a Barcellona

Poi l'anno scorso 2-1 ..

Gli ha affrontati 6 volte condando i gironi 2004 e l'ultima l'anno scorso col Real..


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo quella partita contando tutte le panchine, col barca ha:
> 
> Perso 2-1 nel ritorno al Camp nou (2004/2005) Ricordo Ronaldiho che fa un pazzesco liberandosi di Nesta e Maldini all'ultimo minuto e missile sotto l'incrocio
> 
> ...


Ah giusto con il PSG lo scorso anno. Quindi 3 pareggi e 3 sconfitte. 

Comunque nel complesso non mi pare un bilancio negativo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo quella partita contando tutte le panchine, col barca ha:
> 
> Perso 2-1 nel ritorno al Camp nou (2004/2005) Ricordo Ronaldiho che fa un pazzesco liberandosi di *Nesta e Maldini* all'ultimo minuto e missile sotto l'incrocio
> 
> ...



aggiungici Gattuso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2014)

sto distrutto, ma devo essere attivo per le 21

ah ovviamente preferisco vedere questa invece del Milan


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

Gol del Barcellona. Iniesta. Gran Gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Gol Iniesta.. il Real non ci sta capendo nulla..vai morta


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Che azione dio mio


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

1-0 Iniesta


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Che cosa ha sbagliato Benzema?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Che cesso sto Benzama mammamia


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Uguale a Lazio-Milan proprio...


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

Gol divorato da Messi. Ritmi incredibile.

Giocano al quintuplo di Lazio Milan.


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Che stop ha fatto Messi. Poi ha sbagliato la parte piu facile


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Da una parte konko vs constant, dall'altra di maria vs alves, da una parte honda vs pereira dall'altra bale vs neymar..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

1-1 Benzema... ma il tifoso handicap che fa il gesto dell'ombrello?ahahahahahaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

1-1 Benzema


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Ecco perchè hanno tenuto Di Maria e non Ozil


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita spettacolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Mamma mia de maria che razza di giocatore
2-1 Benzama


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè hanno tenuto Di Maria e non Ozil


Che giocatore fa quello che vuole li a sinistra ehehehe ma ozil rotfl


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

2-1 Benzema


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Sto di maria sta facendo sfracelli


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

Partita pazzesca


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Che asino sto Benzame 2 gol 2 gol sbagliati


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che giocatore fa quello che vuole li a sinistra ehehehe ma ozil rotfl



14 assist quest'anno


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Benzame 2 gol 2 gol sbagliati



Dai, la seconda l'ha presa sulla linea, sul primo posso essere d'accordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, la seconda l'ha presa sulla linea, sul primo posso essere d'accordo.


Ha tirato una mozzarella dai.. piquet ha solo deviato un tiro debole


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldo oggi versione cristina


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Chissà quando torneremo ad avere una rosa simile...


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha tirato una mozzarella dai.. piquet ha solo deviato un tiro debole



L'aveva angolata, era l'unica cosa che poteva fare...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ronaldo oggi versione cristina


 è finita la partita? hai la sfera magica? no allora evita...


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> è finita la partita? hai la sfera magica? no allora evita...



??? Bah..


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Marzo 2014)

bah cosa, bastano 30 minuti di partita giocata male e partono le etichette, che senso ha? a fine 90 m tireremo lesomme di come ha giocato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

2-2 Messi


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

2-2 Messi.

Partita dell'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

Mo rissone lol


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Messi fenomeno.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> bah cosa, bastano 30 minuti di partita giocata male e partono le etichette, che senso ha? a fine 90 m tireremo lesomme di come ha giocato.



Si va beh calmati però..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

Pepe lo odio mamma mia non lo sopporto


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> è finita la partita? hai la sfera magica? no allora evita...



No, tu evita con queste provocazioni/flood..

Torna a parlare della partita per favore


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Pepe


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

La rissa non manca mai con Pepe


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Marzo 2014)

pepe mamma mia...


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Mamma mia Benzema, uscita di pochissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Real Madrid-Barcellona 2-2 Iniesta,Benzema,Benzema,Messi*


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

*Real Madrid - Barcellona 2-2 Fine pt *


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Fine primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Real Meglio imho,ma hanno sbagliato qualcosa davanti.

Barcellona ha sfruttato due occasioni su tre

Migliore Di maria per ora nel real

Ronaldo e Bale deludenti


----------



## smallball (23 Marzo 2014)

Partita stupenda


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Peccato che nella Liga partite del genere ce ne siano solo due l'anno.


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Cosa sbaglia Benzema


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Bale è impressionante


----------



## Sir Yussen (23 Marzo 2014)

Maaaadre Bale


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Mammamia benzema che pena


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Rigore Real incredibile succede tutto in sta partita


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

CR7


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Il fallo era di poco fuori area come quello del Barca sul City. LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

3-2 Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Di maria oggi sembra dopato dai


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Ritmi folli


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Incredibile come passa la palla Messi. Partita dell'anno


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

ramos ahahaha che asino


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Ramos come al solito


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

Sto Sergio Ramos ne combina almeno una a partita.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

*Real Barça 3-3 *


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Ora in superiorità numerica la portano a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

FInia per il real imho..


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Certo che se era semifinale di Champions , 3 gol fuori del barcellona erano tanta roba


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

3-3 Messi che partita


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Metti Illaramendi al posto di Modric Carlè


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Marzo 2014)

che giocatore modric nn butta via un pallone---


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Altro rigore Barca, pesci i difensori blancos


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

finita


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Iniesta la apre e la chiude lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

Tripla


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2014)

*Real Madrid - Barcellona 3-4*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

Il mortazza in liga non ha vinto uno scontro diretto tra barca ed atletico...


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Iniesta non la perde MAI


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Partita rovinata da quella capra di Ramos, pazzesco.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Marzo 2014)

Ho l'impressione che questo Real sia stato mooolto sopravalutato negli ultimi periodi. Per ora sono stati grandi contro le piccole, ma decisamente più umani contro le altre grandi. Dietro restano un buco continuo...Per me quest anno sarà tanto se vinceranno la Liga, per la Champions squadre come Barca e Bayern sono ancora superiori...


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

La fascia Bale + Carvahal non ha funzionato per niente


----------



## BB7 (23 Marzo 2014)

"ciclo finito"


----------



## andre (23 Marzo 2014)

Fino all'espulsione di Ramos il Real stava meritando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2014)

il Real non è mai stufo di prendere schiaffi...Ramos senza cervello
Ronaldo ha fatto ride

in 4 partite contro Atletico e Barca hanno fatto 1 punto e sono primi in Classifica


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Marzo 2014)

Messi vale 3 CR7 

Però la Liga la vince comunque il Real


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2014)

Spero che gli juventini esaltati abbiano visto questa partita, giusto per capire cos'è il CALCIO.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

Messi    godo vamos Barca dai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita deve essere stata


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Marzo 2014)

L'espulsione di Ramos ha cambiato la partita. Due rigori totalmente inventati, uno per parte, solo l'ultimo era nitido.
In 11 contro 11 il Real l'avrebbe tranquillamente portata a casa. Il Barca non si era MAI reso pericoloso. Carletto l'aveva preparata bene.

Poi i commenti di certi utenti fan ridere, anche perchè van dove tira il vento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Ma che cavolo di partita hanno giocato!?!?!? 
Facendo avanti e indietro tra questa e Lazio-Milan si capisce davvero in che baratro siamo finiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'espulsione di Ramos ha cambiato la partita. Due rigori totalmente inventati, uno per parte, solo l'ultimo era nitido.
> In 11 contro 11 il Real l'avrebbe tranquillamente portata a casa. Il Barca non si era MAI reso pericoloso. Carletto l'aveva preparata bene.
> 
> Poi i commenti di certi utenti fan ridere, anche perchè van dove tira il vento.



Sono d'accordo.

Comunque chiunque è libero di tifare quello che vuole..ma i milanisti tifare il barca.. una squadra che ci ha rubato un supplentare nel 2006 e molto probabilmente una semifinale nel 2012.. una squadra che ruba sempre contro di noi..mai


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Marzo 2014)

Che partita mi sono perso??


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Comunque,oltre naturalmente ai mezzi tecnici,ciò che lascia a bocca aperta è il ritmo infernale con cui si gioca,in generale,all'estero.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

Che spettacolo... Un piacere per gli occhi vedere una partita del genere... 

Ripensando però a quando le italiane dominavano il calcio europeo c'è da dire che queste squadre non sanno proprio difendere... Quando mai in una partita di cartello vedevamo 7 gol? 

Vabbè che avevamo Nesta e Madini.. ma questi giocano con Pique - Masherano e Sergio Ramos - Pepe..


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo... Un piacere per gli occhi vedere una partita del genere...
> 
> Ripensando però a quando le italiane dominavano il calcio europeo c'è da dire che queste squadre non sanno proprio difendere... Quando mai in una partita di cartello vedevamo 7 gol?
> 
> Vabbè che avevamo Nesta e Madini.. ma questi giocano con Pique - Masherano e Sergio Ramos - Pepe..




Ma solo io penso che più che di leggerezza delle difese si tratta di MOSTRUOSITA' degli attaccanti?!? In particolare i gol del Barça: il primo e il terzo sono rispettivamente un grandissimo tiro di Iniesta e un passaggio PAZZESCO della pulce


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque,oltre naturalmente ai mezzi tecnici,ciò che lascia a bocca aperta è il ritmo infernale con cui si gioca,in generale,all'estero.



Infatti. Noi a questi ritmi duriamo un tempo. 

Prima o poi però entreremo in condizione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti. *Noi a questi ritmi duriamo un tempo*.
> 
> Prima o poi però entreremo in condizione


Eh? Noi a 'sti ritmi duriamo 5 minuti. Di Maria ha corso più di tutto il nostro attacco in 90'.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti. Noi a questi ritmi duriamo un tempo.
> Prima o poi però entreremo in condizione



A S.Siro forse, in casa loro se riusciamo a tenere palla 10 minuti è pure troppo


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che partita mi sono perso??



Bah robetta


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Comunque chiunque è libero di tifare quello che vuole..ma i milanisti tifare il barca.. una squadra che ci ha rubato un supplentare nel 2006 e molto probabilmente una semifinale nel 2012.. una squadra che ruba sempre contro di noi..mai



Va beh se uno dovesse guardare queste cose non bisognerebbe tifare per nessun altra squadra, visto che ogni almeno tutte le squadre contro di noi hanno ladrato,simpatizzo per il Barca da sempre ma non cambio "fede" solo perchè spesso contro di noi hanno ladrato


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2014)

io fesso che mi son visto l'aborto dell'olimpico 

Rimedierò domani, ho visto solo gli highlights, dei tre rigori l'unico che mi pare indiscutibile è quello di Iniesta, quello di CR mi sembra fuori area, Neymar vorrei rivederlo ma non mi convince, Ramos in ogni caso si conferma leso vero.

La liga per me la vince comunque il Real, il Barca dietro fa veramente ridere (bene Mascherano sul gol di Benzema ). Semmai bisognerebbe ridimensionare questo Real in chiave europa, ha fatto mambassa di avversari imbarazzanti ultimamente, altro che champions già vinta, questi devono pregare che qualcuno butti fuori il Bayern.

P.S. Messi crea e finalizza, vedere per credere i primi due gol, si può discutere chi sia il migliore al mondo ma in questo è veramente UNICO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> io fesso che mi son visto l'aborto dell'olimpico
> 
> Rimedierò domani, ho visto solo gli highlights, dei tre rigori l'unico che mi pare indiscutibile è quello di Iniesta, quello di CR mi sembra fuori area, Neymar vorrei rivederlo ma non mi convince, Ramos in ogni caso si conferma leso vero.
> 
> ...


Altra storia, lì non hanno Ronaldo o Bale, hanno Carletto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2014)

Ecco Biscotto che mostra le sue nuove scarpe a Pepe


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

Che partita gente, la sto guardando ora, questo è calcio. Lo sbalzo tra olimpico di roma e bernabeu fa pensare a DUE SPORT DIVERSI.


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Ammetto che mi sono risparmiato l'Olimpico e mi sono catapultato senza dubbi al Bernabeu... Dopo 25 minuti non sapevo più chi ero...

Di Maria a tratti sembrava l'arcangelo Gabriele...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Comunque chiunque è libero di tifare quello che vuole..ma i milanisti tifare il barca.. una squadra che ci ha rubato un supplentare nel 2006 e molto probabilmente una semifinale nel 2012.. una squadra che ruba sempre contro di noi..mai



esatto...saremo strami noi boh
1 Finale e 1 Semifinale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ecco Biscotto che mostra le sue nuove scarpe a Pepe



5 giornate di squalifica spero

Il Real non ha per niente la Champions in tasca...il Bayern lo dico da inizio anno che è decisamente più forte


----------



## prebozzio (24 Marzo 2014)

Quello che mi ha stupito è la velocità con cui correva la palla.

Messi meraviglioso, l'assist a Neymar è incredibile.


----------



## juventino (24 Marzo 2014)

Dopo aver visto questa partita sono ancora più convinto che a vincere la Champions sarà senza dubbi il Bayern. Ma cosa credono di fare gli spagnoli coi bavaresi? A fare i fenomeni con le piccole son bravi tutti, ma appena il livello degli avversari si alza le loro difese mostrano dei limiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2014)

Su Marca stanno dando la colpa al Mortazza..parlano di Liga persa e depressione a manetta... mamma mia io non voglio dire chi è un giusto tifoso chi no, ma questi stanno messi male.

Lungi da me difendere il morta.. però dai non perdeva una partita da 31 di fila..31 partite di fila senza perdere.. e si lamentano


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su Marca stanno dando la colpa al Mortazza..parlano di Liga persa e depressione a manetta... mamma mia io non voglio dire chi è un giusto tifoso chi no, ma questi stanno messi male.
> 
> Lungi da me difendere il morta.. però dai non perdeva una partita da 31 di fila..31 partite di fila senza perdere.. e si lamentano



Ho letto più insulti all'arbitro che al Mortazza... 

Hanno fatto solo notare che non ha perso 31 partite di fila ma ha perso entrambi i clasicos e non ha mai sconfitto l'Atletico in Liga (11 punti persi)... E per una squadra che deve competere in Champions e che da qui in poi avrà molti big match non va molto bene...

Ovvio che nessuno rivorrebbe il miracolo di Setubal ma Carletto deve trovare la quadra anche per i big match... Ieri sera si sono mangiati un match point clamoroso per la Liga che gli avrebbe dato più tranquillità per giocare la Champions... Adesso forse si concentreranno un po' di più...

Le colpe comunque le darei ai 2 signori 100 milioni... Possibile che in una partita del genere i migliori ad "offendere" siano stati Messi ed Iniesta da un lato e Di Maria e Benzema dall'altro?

PS: e Sergio Ramos?


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Già che ci siamo... Infamous Pagelle Statistiche del Clásico:

Real Madrid

Diego Lopez 2
Carvajal 3
Pepe 4,5
Sergio Ramos 2,5
Marcelo 4
Xabi Alonso 2,5
Modric 4,5
Di Maria 6,5
Bale 5,5
C.Ronaldo 7
Benzema 9,5

Varane 6,5
Isco 5,5
Morata sv

Barcellona

Valdes 2,5
Dani Alves 3,5
Mascherano 3
Pique 7-
Alba 6
Busquets 6+
Xavi 7+
Fabregas 4,5
Neymar 4,5
Iniesta 9,5
Messi 10

Pedro 7
Sanchez 5


Migliore in campo: Messi; Peggiore in campo: Diego Lopez.


----------



## Dexter (24 Marzo 2014)

Ma perchè Varane è stato panchinato? Boh. Per me è il miglior centrale che hanno.


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Varane è stato panchinato? Boh. Per me è il miglior centrale che hanno.



E' più affidabile Ramos... 

Scherzi a parte Varane ha perso quasi tutta la stagione giocando lo stesso numero di partite di El Shaarawy... Le ultime due le aveva giocate decentemente ma evidentemente non poteva difendere contro Messi ed Iniesta per 90 minuti...


----------



## Dexter (24 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' più affidabile Ramos...
> 
> Scherzi a parte Varane ha perso quasi tutta la stagione giocando lo stesso numero di partite di El Shaarawy... Le ultime due le aveva giocate decentemente ma evidentemente non poteva difendere contro Messi ed Iniesta per 90 minuti...



Ah ok,sapevo dell'infortunio ma pensavo fosse guarito da più tempo  In ogni caso al Real serve un centrale come si deve,Ramos deve fare il terzino destro!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ecco Biscotto che mostra le sue nuove scarpe a Pepe



Busquet uno dei giocatori piu odiosi  nessun ne parla di questo gesto invece se l'avesse fatto Balotelli ne parlerebbero fino in Australia


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

ronaldo si conferma il solito frustrato complessato che non sa perdere, leggetevi cosa ha detto sull'arbitraggio, ma dico con che coraggio con quel rigore che gli hanno dato


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altra storia, lì non hanno Ronaldo o Bale, hanno Carletto.



Carletto ce l'avevano pure Chelsea e PSG, più di ottavi e quarti non ha fatto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ronaldo si conferma il solito frustrato complessato che non sa perdere, leggetevi cosa ha detto sull'arbitraggio, ma dico con che coraggio con quel rigore che gli hanno dato



il rigore che danno al barca per fargli vincere la partita a 5 dalla fine è scandaloso e ronaldo ha ragione, gli altri due c'erano..


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il rigore che danno al barca per fargli vincere la partita a 5 dalla fine è scandaloso e ronaldo ha ragione, gli altri due c'erano..


ma stai trollando o parli sul serio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma stai trollando o parli sul serio?



iniesta non aspetta altro che buttarsi, per me dare un rigore in quella maniera li in una partita cosi importante è uno scandalo..hanno voluto riaprire la liga..


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

ti consiglio seriamente una visita dall'oculista


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ti consiglio seriamente una visita dall'oculista



iniesta va in mezzo a due a due chilometri all'ora e si butta tra i due giocatori del real, dimmi tu se questo è rigore, cioè in quello di ronaldo c'è uno sgambetto con ronaldo che va in velocità, la caduta di iniesta è ridicola, a prescindere dal fatto che c'è stato il contatto ecc ecc, per me è un rigore che non si da mai, è lui a cercarlo, la può fare solo quello..


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

ma si butta cosa, ma la vedi la ginocchiata sulla coscia che gli pianta Alonso? Come faceva a restare in piedi? Mi viene da ridere, se discutiamo un rigore del genere siamo alla follia. Poi oggi scopro che i rigori si danno solo quando l'attaccante va in velocità 

Sul rigore di ronaldo mi sa che ti sei perso qualcosa


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque,oltre naturalmente ai mezzi tecnici,ciò che lascia a bocca aperta è il ritmo infernale con cui si gioca,in generale,all'estero.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma si butta cosa, ma la vedi la ginocchiata sulla coscia che gli pianta Alonso? Come faceva a restare in piedi? Mi viene da ridere, se discutiamo un rigore del genere siamo alla follia. Poi oggi scopro che i rigori si danno solo quando l'attaccante va in velocità
> 
> Sul rigore di ronaldo mi sa che ti sei perso qualcosa



non ho detto che si danno solo se in velocità, ho detto che siccome era in velocità la caduta di ronaldo è comprensibile, non quella di iniesta che è ridicola, che andava a due all'ora, lo tocca appena col piede ma è lui che gli va di sopra, sembra che gli hanno sparato..


----------



## rossovero (24 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho detto che si danno solo se in velocità, ho detto che siccome era in velocità la caduta di ronaldo è comprensibile, non quella di iniesta che è ridicola, che andava a due all'ora, lo tocca appena col piede ma è lui che gli va di sopra, sembra che gli hanno sparato..



Dai, il fallo c'era, ho visto ben di peggio. Iniesta ha anticipato chiaramente Alonso, stupidissimo ad andargli addosso. Poi che quelli del Barça si buttino per terra alla prima carezza urlando come maiali morenti, purtroppo, è una verità innegabile.


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho detto che si danno solo se in velocità, ho detto che siccome era in velocità la caduta di ronaldo è comprensibile, non quella di iniesta che è ridicola, che andava a due all'ora, lo tocca appena col piede ma è lui che gli va di sopra, sembra che gli hanno sparato..







Iniesta che già è sbilanciato e chiuso in sandwitch come farebbe a restare in piedi con Xabi che gi frena addosso su coscia e piede lo sai solo te.

Poi non ho capito perchè continui a parlare del rigore di ronaldo che non doveva proprio sussistere dato che il fallo è fuori area.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2014)

Sta vittoria risultera' inutile. Il Real le altre 9 le vince tutte.


----------



## Frikez (24 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta vittoria risultera' inutile. Il Real le altre 9 le vince tutte.



Che gufo


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Iniesta che già è sbilanciato e chiuso in sandwitch come farebbe a restare in piedi con Xabi che gi frena addosso su coscia e piede lo sai solo te.
> 
> Poi non ho capito perchè continui a parlare del rigore di ronaldo che non doveva proprio sussistere dato che il fallo è fuori area.



a me sembra un tuffo clamoroso, c'è da dire che xabi è pure ingenuo, quello di ronaldo in diretta sembrava dentro l'area, episodio difficile da giudicare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Dai, il fallo c'era, ho visto ben di peggio. Iniesta ha anticipato chiaramente Alonso, stupidissimo ad andargli addosso. Poi che quelli del Barça si buttino per terra alla prima carezza urlando come maiali morenti, purtroppo, è una verità innegabile.



non sono nemmeno convinto che lo abbia toccato, gli mette solo il piede davanti xabi ma lui si butta ancora prima..


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2014)

vabbè figlio mio c'hai proprio il salame sugli occhi, il contatto è col GINOCCHIO, GINOCCHIO oltre che col piede. Scommetto che se ci fosse stato il tuo idolo al posto di Iniesta non avresti fiatato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Carletto ce l'avevano pure Chelsea e PSG, più di ottavi e quarti non ha fatto.


Perché non erano squadre da Champions, semplicemente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Marzo 2014)

Quello su Iniesta è l'unico che c'è. Il primo è fuori area e Ronaldo si butta a scoppio ritardato, il secondo a velocità normale sembrava rigore netto, poi al rallenty ci si rende conto che è il classico carpiato alla Neymar. In ogni caso errori umani, vista la rapidità e la dinamica delle azioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Marzo 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quello su Iniesta è l'unico che c'è. Il primo è fuori area e Ronaldo si butta a scoppio ritardato, il secondo a velocità normale sembrava rigore netto, poi al rallenty ci si rende conto che è il classico carpiato alla Neymar. In ogni caso errori umani, vista la rapidità e la dinamica delle azioni.



Quoto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quello su Iniesta è l'unico che c'è. Il primo è fuori area e Ronaldo si butta a scoppio ritardato, il secondo a velocità normale sembrava rigore netto, poi al rallenty ci si rende conto che è il classico carpiato alla Neymar. In ogni caso errori umani, vista la rapidità e la dinamica delle azioni.



infatti vista la velocità delle azioni sono errori che ci stanno e per questo non mi soffermo sul rigore di neymar o su quello su ronaldo, quello di iniesta non era un aziona in velocità ed era quindi più facile da vedere, ripeto io non darei mai rigore per una situazione del genre altrimenti basta toccare un giocatore con un dito in area e sono tutti rigori, mi sembra che iniesta accentui molto la caduta e che xabi alonso gli si mette solo davanti con la gamba e forse nemmeno lo tocca, non fa nessun tipo di fallo e se lo tocca era una cosa veniale secondo, anche perchè iniesta la non può andare da nessuna parte..


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Nemmeno in Spagna stanno ancora discutendo dei rigori... che state a fà?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in Spagna stanno ancora discutendo dei rigori... che state a fà?


Cancro del tifo italiano. Chiramente di pallone vero non sappiamo più parlare e quindi ci buttiamo sugli arbitri.


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cancro del tifo italiano. Chiramente di pallone vero non sappiamo più parlare e quindi ci buttiamo sugli arbitri.



Infatti guarda... 

Parlando di calcio ieri sera ho visto un Di Maria commovente che dopo un assist fenomenale stava vomitando l'anima e non riusciva a stare in piedi e dopo 3 minuti come per magia stava facendo il secondo assist fenomenale a Benzema...

Eroico...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Infatti guarda...
> 
> Parlando di calcio ieri sera ho visto un Di Maria commovente che dopo un assist fenomenale stava vomitando l'anima e non riusciva a stare in piedi e dopo 3 minuti come per magia stava facendo il secondo assist fenomenale a Benzema...
> 
> Eroico...


 Attila ieri sera Di Maria.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

Ti guardi una partite del genere e ti chiedi soltanto tra quante decadi il Milan tornerà a disputare partite di questo livello.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti guardi una partite del genere e ti chiedi soltanto tra quante decadi il Milan tornerà a disputare partite di questo livello.



quei livelli sono troppo per noi, ci vuole un miracolo, se noi torniamo a spendere nel giusto possiamo vincere la CL da outsider ma a quei livelli la vedo dura, peccato sarebbe bellissimo..


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Marzo 2014)

Io spero vivamente che qualcuno spezzi una gamba a quel montato di Neymar. Sai che goduria vederlo saltare il mondiale in Brasile...


----------



## Frikez (24 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Attila ieri sera Di Maria.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta vittoria risultera' inutile. Il Real le altre 9 le vince tutte.



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta vittoria risultera' inutile. Il Real le altre 9 le vince tutte.



mercoledì contro il Siviglia è fondamentale...se vincono quella si mette bene


----------

